# KDE-Pakete auf ibiblio-Server

## Kaeptn

Hi.

wollte mir vorgestern die aktuellen KDE3.0.3 Pakete vom ibiblio-Server runterladen und bin dabei auf KDE3.0.6(!) Pakete gestoßen.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was es mit diesen Paketen auf sich hat, bzw. was da drinnen ist (wollte mir nicht die Mühe machen, sie runterzuladen und kompilieren).

Danke,

MfG

Fritz

----------

## KiLLaCaT

wie bist du denn auf die pakete gestossen. (habs vor 2 tagen ge emerged, mirs aber nix besonders aufgefallen

mfG

jax

----------

## Kaeptn

... indem ich einfach auf dem ibiblio-Server herumgebrowst hab.

http://www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles

dabei hab ichs durch Zufall entdeckt.

MfG

Fritz

----------

## Kaeptn

oh, und noch was:

mittlerweile gibts 3.0.7er Versionen auch schon.

Aber das Datum vom Server stimmt offenbar irgendwie nicht.

Es steht 05. August, aber die Pakete waren vorgestern noch nicht da...

MfG

Fritz

----------

## Marvin-X

 *Kaeptn wrote:*   

> oh, und noch was:
> 
> mittlerweile gibts 3.0.7er Versionen auch schon.

 

[sarkassmus on]

Dann aber fix alles downloaden und installieren, was bei 3 nicht auf den Bäumen ist.  :Smile: 

[/sarkassmus off]

----------

## KiLLaCaT

auf kde.org is nix zu finden, kannst denen mal mailn

 (kann nicht mailen, da noch kein mailprog)

g

jax

----------

## Marvin-X

 *KiLLaCaT wrote:*   

> auf kde.org is nix zu finden, kannst denen mal mailn
> 
>  (kann nicht mailen, da noch kein mailprog)

 

Nimm Telnet  :Smile: 

----------

## KiLLaCaT

zum mailn?

----------

## meyerm

```

berechtigterClient:/export/home/meyerm> telnet mailserver.domain.de 25

Trying <IP-Adresse>...

Connected to mailserver.domain.de (<IP-Adresse>).

Escape character is '^]'.

220 mailserver.domain.de ESMTP

HELO berechtigterClient.domain.de

250 mailserver.domain.de

MAIL FROM: meyerm@domain.de

250 ok

RCPT TO: meyerm@domain.de

250 ok

DATA

354 go ahead

To: meyerm@domain.de

From: meyerm@domain.de

Subject: Testmail

Tralalala

Dummdidumm

.

250 ok 1030555480 qp 22799

quit

221 mailserver.domain.de

Connection closed by foreign host.

berechtigterClient:/export/home/meyerm>

```

Ois chlor?  :Wink: Last edited by meyerm on Wed Aug 28, 2002 5:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## KiLLaCaT

jo

----------

## slith76

das ist die nummerierung der 3.1beta

mfg

unstable/kde-3.1-beta1/src/

-->arts-1.0.7.tar.bz2  913 KB  06.08.2002  12:28:00  File: arts-1.1.0.tar.bz2  913 KB  21.08.2002  20:23:00  File: arts-1.1.0.tar.bz2.asc  1 KB  21.08.2002  20:22:00  Directory: kde-i18n/   07.08.2002  21:40:00  File: kde-i18n-3.0.7.tar.bz2  128429 KB  07.08.2002  08:08:00  File: kde-i18n-3.0.7.tar.bz2.asc  1 KB  21.08.2002  20:22:00  File: kdeaddons-3.0.7.tar.bz2  998 KB  05.08.2002  21:48:00  File: kdeaddons-3.0.7.tar.bz2.asc  1 KB  21.08.2002  20:22:00  File: kdeadmin-3.0.7.tar.bz2  1342 KB  05.08.2002  20:55:00  File: 

...............

----------

